# Buying a new router

## cancelliere

I have to buy a new router and I want to know what is the best model to use with P2P and two PCs.

Someone told me about Netgear Dg834g, what do you think about it?

----------

## Veldrin

Well, what do you intend to use the router for - apart from getting to the internet. Primarily by LAN, or by WLAN? Do you copy large amounts of data (i.e Backup, HD-Streaming)? 

Wireless 11g is getting old (and slow), and it only supports 100MBit LAN...

The security features seem ok. (I was more referring to VPN and IDS - which is rather useless)

cheers

V.Last edited by Veldrin on Thu Dec 10, 2009 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

just to echo the sentiments above

wired: you want something that supports gigabit LAN, since you'll likely have gigabit cards in any modern machine

wireless: it must support WPA2, and should ideally support 802.11n

Personally I've had bad luck with anything that isn't Linksys. 

Right now I'm running a Netgear Wireless-N rig, and although the specs look good, the wireless is spotty even with the latest firmware. It also has a very annoying feature...I run a web server at the house, and:

-if i connect from outside to publicIP:80, all is fine

-if i connect from inside to publicIP:80, the router interferes, and I get its own http service rather than my website

-if i connect from inside to 192.168.x.x:80, all is fine

i have to add entries to /etc/hosts to be able to browse by domain rather than IP, unless I'm outside...which is a royal pain

ANYWAY, I personally prefer Linksys products, YMMV

----------

## doctork

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i have to add entries to /etc/hosts to be able to browse by domain rather than IP, unless I'm outside...which is a royal pain
> 
> ANYWAY, I personally prefer Linksys products, YMMV

 Off the thread topic, but it sure sounds like you should be running a DNS server somewhere on your LAN.

--

doc

----------

## cach0rr0

 *doctork wrote:*   

>  *cach0rr0 wrote:*   
> 
> i have to add entries to /etc/hosts to be able to browse by domain rather than IP, unless I'm outside...which is a royal pain
> 
> ANYWAY, I personally prefer Linksys products, YMMV Off the thread topic, but it sure sounds like you should be running a DNS server somewhere on your LAN.
> ...

 

yip, pure laziness to be honest 

BIND can do this easily, but I hit a few stumbling blocks I couldn't get past when trying to run it in a chroot (outside the chroot is fine), so I postponed working on it for a while. 

Once I get moved into my flat and get Comcast to hook up the static IP's, I'll revisit this as I intend to run my own NS. For now fighting with the chroot just to get my laptops to work isn't worth it. As well I'll be giving the current wireless router to my parents, and snag a Linksys one when I move, so this will be a non-issue then.

----------

## cancelliere

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> Well, what do you intend to use the router for - apart from getting to the internet. Primarily by LAN, or by WLAN? Do you copy large amounts of data (i.e Backup, HD-Streaming)? 
> 
> Wireless 11g is getting old (and slow), and it only supports 100MBit LAN...
> 
> The security features seem ok. (I was more referring to VPN and IDS - which is rather useless)
> ...

 

I will use the router by LAN and WLAN and I sometimes copy some large files between two PCs

----------

## fangorn

For myself I found the performance of Hardware routers too poor. Especially in the case that you are using filesharing regularly. 

I am using an ALIX WRAP board in a small aluminium box and a voyage linux on it. Much more flexible and only slightly more expensive than a good router.

Edit:

But I use a NAS that serves 5.5 TB of data for my home network. So I might need a little more performance than you  :Wink: 

----------

